
Show HN: I published a book on Django - asadjb
I recently published a book on Django and wanted to share it with the HN community. The book takes a beginner Django developer through a series of 7 projects that use various parts of the Django framework.<p>I would have loved to provide a full sample chapter, unfortunately all I have is part of the first chapter. You can see it at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packtpub.com&#x2F;books&#x2F;content&#x2F;quick-user-authentication-setup-django.<p>I&#x27;d love any feedback you guys can give. And I&#x27;ll answer any questions that you may have as well. The book is available on Amazon at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Django-Project-Blueprints-Jibran-Ahmed&#x2F;dp&#x2F;1783985429&#x2F; and on Safari Books Online at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.safaribooksonline.com&#x2F;library&#x2F;view&#x2F;django-project-blueprints&#x2F;9781783985425&#x2F;.
======
brudgers
I have the impression that building a website for a book is a recent practice
that helps authors promote their work. That might be worth considering for the
next one.

Good luck.

~~~
asadjb
Thanks. You're right, creating a web site dedicated to the book seems like a
good idea. I might even try that for this one.

~~~
brudgers
Hmmm...I wonder what technology it might use. Anyway, my impression is that
the critical time for the website is at launch and that after that it's
diminishing returns.

